# Summer Breeze like



## Watchful (Apr 17, 2016)

I liked the Painting "Summer Breeze" by Alice Dalton Brown and decided to do a little attempt at a tribute, but with minor changes so that it wasn't an exact copy of the painting.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 17, 2016)

Nicely done; the only element that doesn't follow the theme very closely is that frame on the wall.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 17, 2016)

Yes, it's a mirror, I wanted to add the reflection of the top of the window. It is a model of a mirror I have in my house that I really like for it's simplicity.  The outlet was my idea as well.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 20, 2016)

Thank you.


----------

